# Patches and Goldie



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

My sweet 13 year old Nubian Patches was accidentally bred when a contractor let my bucks out one afternoon. About a month ago she went into congestive heart failure due to the stress of the pregnancy. Vet said it would be too stressful to abort her so we gave her Lasix twice a day along with B12 and B complex. Her appetite waned and she did not want to leave the padded stall I put her in to help ease her pain and arthritis. A week ago Thursday she went into labor but after 24 hours nothing. Finally a rump showed and I helped her deliver a huge stillborn buckling. I drove to the vet to pick up some oxytocin, just praying she would survive and upon my return I was shocked to see a tail sticking out! I quickly pulled out a live beautiful doeling. What a miracle! She was born two hours after her brother, weighing in at a healthy seven pounds. After some issues with delivering the placentas, mom is up, off all meds, eating great and trying her best to keep up with her little girl. Her milk never let down but bottle feeding is a pleasure!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe glad she's doing better. That's scary. Congrats on the little one


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm so glad mama survived and has such a beautiful little doeling! <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awe, how sweet! Glad mom is ok!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Very sweet little baby. And, whew, glad mama made it through and is doing fine. That is scary! I'll bet you had some not so pleasant words for that contractor.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh wow, that must have been scary!
So glad she's OK Now.
Her doeling is adorable.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How wonderful! And SO glad to hear that Patches is improving after all that. Do you know which of your bucks sired Goldie?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes--I am sure it is my dominant buck. This is actually his mother and he would not have let my other buck get to her. She is a purebred, registered giant Nubian and he is 1/2 Boer and 1/2 Nubian. I use him to breed for cabrito. Every single baby he throws has the Nubian spots. My other buck is Boer. This baby is no doubt phenotypically Nubian.

And to CrazyDogLady--I certainly had words for the contractors. I am so glad they are finishing today and we will move into the new Barndominium finally! Patches already christened the barn part!

I relive Goldie's birth over and over in my head. Just the awe of wiping the sac away from her face and seeing her open her mouth to take a big gulp of air. It truly was an amazing moment that I will never forget. A true miracle birth.... 

I took this picture just minutes after she was born--an exhausted and relieved mom hugging her baby.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That doeling is beautiful. So sorry about the buckling. What an amazing story. Go mommy doe! and great job nursing her through!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow! Glad momma and doe are ok. Sorry about the buck kid. The doeling is gorgeous!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow what a story. Glad you got a doeling and a healthy momma. Sorry about the buckling.


----------

